# Intel Galileo



## gsouth82 (9/7/14)

Anyone seen/used/know anything about these new Intel boards?

From what I can tell its a sort of Arduino/Raspberry Pi competitor.

The ever frugal folk at over at ozbargain are onto a deal where if you sign up for the new Microsoft SDK that runs on the Galileo they'll send you the software and hardware. There's some debate on whether Microsoft will actually be sending everyone a Galileo however in my quest for a cheap multi chamber fermentation monitor/controller I'm taking my chances and have signed up in the hope I get one.

Shout out if you know anything about these.


----------



## Lance2 (9/7/14)

Thanks for the heads up, I applied.

I have a lot of development boards, not wanting to be a buzz kill but this one looks strange. The board's IO is Arduino compatible (it even has 5V levels and decent current output), but the chip is a 400MHz Pentium and it has 256MB RAM so it's not quite comfortable for Linux, but overkill for a native program like an Arduino sketch. Notably it has mini PCIe but to use that wouldn't you need the drivers that come with something like Linux or Windows? It's bad that they added the IOs using I2C chips because this will have effects on timing. I think it's just odd and would use a regular Arduino as a slave to a Beagle Bone or Pi.

One the software side it will be interesting to see what Microsoft does here because they already have a version of .net (NETMF) that compiles to about 256K space on ARM and is open source and has excellent tools (craps all over Arduino). Personally I think they will do a beefier version of NETMF but with more libraries for internet.


----------



## kieran (20/7/14)

I got on this too.... Wait and see. Agreed that something nice could come from MS here. They're an entirely different company these days.


----------



## marksy (21/7/14)

I clicked on the link and couldn't find it.


----------



## mr_wibble (22/7/14)

I can't really see the point of Galileo - emulates Arduino, but I/O is slower, you do get more ram. Is it any better than the Arduino Due ? 
Also it runs linux, but not as well as a Rasberry Pi.


----------

